# Welcher Shooter ist für einen Anfänger auf der PS4 gut geeignet?



## Jedi-Joker (26. Dezember 2017)

*Welcher Shooter ist für einen Anfänger auf der PS4 gut geeignet?*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Community [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Ich war seit knapp 20 Jahren PC Spieler, aber mit der Zeit spielte ich immer weniger PC-Spiele. Im November hatte mich nun entschieden eine PS4 Pro zu holen und hatte es auch am Black Friday getan. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Jetzt bitte ich Euch um ein wenig Unterstützung.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich habe alles mögliche am PC gespielt, vom Shooter über RP bis hin zu Sportspielen. Speziell beim Shootern hatte ich immer sehr viel Spaß mit Maus und Tastatur-Steuerung. Und hier habe ich ein Problem mit der Steuerung mit dem Controller.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mir ist vollkommen klar dass es eine reine Übungssache ist mit dem effizient zu spielen.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Meine Frage:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Könnt Ihr mir ev. 1-2 Spiele empfehlen mit denen ich anfangen kann bzw. die Anfängerfreundlich sind oder den Einstieg in dieses Genre auf der Konsole erleichtern?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hat wer von Euch möglicherweise ein paar Tips für mich zum Umgang mit dem Pad?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Ich bedanke mich schon mal vorweg für Eure Hilfe 



MfG


Jedi-Joker[/FONT]


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (26. Dezember 2017)

Wenn man dieses Genre mag, kommt man auf der Playstation eigentlich auf keinen Fall an Killzone vorbei. Wobei "Shadowfall" der aktuellste Ableger ist.
Dieses Game hat auch den Vorteil, dass die Steuerung "exklusiv" für die Konsole optimiert wurde. Dagegen sind die üblichen, bekannten Kriegsshooter Multiplattformer.


----------



## svd (26. Dezember 2017)

"Borderlands: The Handsome Collection" geht auch noch. "Far Cry 4" auf niedrigerem Schwierigkeitsgrad auch.

Beide Spiele haben aber eine relativ große Welt, du bist also weniger mit reinem Schießen beschäftigt, sondern reist auch nur mal durch die Gegend.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (26. Dezember 2017)

Ich kann Dir Wolfenstein The New Order empfehlen. Tolles und eingängiges Gameplay.


----------

